# Diagram - Comparing Petronas and Troll A



## KristianS (Apr 28, 2009)

I used the diagram function on skyscraperpage.com to compare a couple of buildings I know to the norwegian gas rig Troll A.

From Guinness:
The Troll Offshore Gas Platform, located off Norway in the North Sea, is the heaviest man made mobile object ever made, with a dry weight of the gravity base structure at 656,000 tonnes. Standing 472m tall, it was made from 245,000m3 of concrete, (the equivalent to 215,000 foundations for ordinary homes) and 100,000 tonnes of steel (approximately 15 Eiffel towers).











Here a link to a video showing Katie Melua performing in one of the legs, 303 m under the surface of the ocean.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5Wrk7GRiS4&feature=related


----------

